# wanted Autotrail Apace 700 drop down shelf/table



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

Wanted 

I am after a 2008/2009 Autotrail Apache drop down table/shelf the one that folds down next to the sink unit.


----------



## apache55 (Jun 1, 2008)

Have you tried contacting Magnum Motorhomes

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/

They have lots of Auto-Trail parts, spares, panels, cupboard doors, etc. More than is listed on either their website or E-Bay shop. They may have what you want ?

I was there last week and they had exactly what I wanted to carry out a matching customisation to my Tracker.


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

I have just emailed them cheers


----------

